#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  AI in advanced analytics: makes it accessible for everyone!

## Adiza

AI make it possible for the computers to do complex statistical tests. If you're having unclean data it helps to identify which graph you have to look at for an analytics. It can find insights across multiple variables. *It helps to take better decisions from the graphs, even for those having the knowledge of numbers and business problems at all* :yes: 

Share more interesting uses of AI in Advanced analytics?

----------

